
Four Years of Initial Coin Offerings, Visualized in One Graphic - brakmic
https://elementus.io/token-sales-history
======
elsen
Thanks for sharing, I'm curious to see these circles lighten depending on
project activity (releases, conferences, etc).

------
Kazamai
Looks very bubbly. Would be interesting to see what bubbles pop

------
ringaroundthetx
the best part of this graphic is that in mid-october 2017 there were articles
about the space cooling down

such talk adversely affected some in-progress ICOs but was completely false
and was based on two weeks worth of data

------
deadmetheny
I was expecting something more along the lines of a dumpster fire.

